# 3.5 month old beagle



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

[ame=http://s675.photobucket.com/albums/vv114/tjw000/?action=view&current=P1010060.flv]







[/ame]
[ame=http://s675.photobucket.com/albums/vv114/tjw000/?action=view&current=P1010062.flv]







[/ame]
[ame=http://s675.photobucket.com/albums/vv114/tjw000/?action=view&current=P1010069.flv]







[/ame]
[ame=http://s675.photobucket.com/albums/vv114/tjw000/?action=view&current=P1010068.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

oh yea! lookin good! what is the breeding on that hound?


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

i don't know much about the pedigree the breeder is Richard Ross out of Detour MI.


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

hang on to that one! looks nice and fast!! a burner! yee ha!


----------

